# Mineral/Vitamin blocks?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Has anyone used one of these before for their fish? I was browsing Pet Supplies Plus today on their sale table and noticed one. For 50 cents, decided to get it (I was there for an air stone and replacement filter pad). 

The specific one I got was "Nutrafin basix Health Neutralizer" for tropical fish and goldfish.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Burks,

I've never used them, but really it may do more harm than good to put it in your tank.
Most of the prepared food you buy has sufficient vitamins and minerals in it, and I'm not sure what would happen when the block starts breaking down. It may cloud the water, put out excess amounts of things you don't need, and cause an imbalance of your water chemistry.
Keep in mind that that is just my speculation of it and not a proven fact.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the input. At 50 cents it may have been a waste but it was the last they had. 

Oh well. Maybe I could paint it like one of my fish, after all it is designed like a fish.


----------

